# Winter Gloves



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

What are you all wearing for gloves doing chores in this weather? I have issues keeping fingers warm at 10 much less -10. Today would have been nice to spend out maybe cutting brush or something but 20 min. into chores fingers were beyond painful.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The so called winter weather experts recommend mittens to keep the hands the warmest. Gloves isolate the fingers from body heat. So I carry a pair of mittens for driving the hay truck opening gates etc. and thinsulate gloves for cutting twine off the bales or anytime I need finger dexterity. It's a pain to keep up with two pair, however it beats the fingers hurting. Once the hands and feet get cold I'm done for awhile.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Like TJ, I carry both mittens and gloves. Mittens for the polar weather that reaches this far South on occasion. Gloves for when it is not real cold. My favorite gloves are the regular fleece gloves. My favorite mittens are the thermoloft lined fleece mittens that are hinged and completely open if fingers are needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ive been using a 14$ pair from Menards that's leather and thinsulate and have been fine for the most part. I don't feel to much of my hands due to nerve damage so I think that may help the feeling of the cold. I use mittens when on the tractors. I believe the theory behind them is less surface area to lose heat from and the hand and fingers heat the whole glove vs individual digits. When I can find glove large enough I will wear a light pair under the mittens.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree, gloves inside mittens the best idea. Slip the mitten off when need to use the old digits.

I use to have pair of 'snow mobile' mittens, that one of my son's seemed to have lost. The mitten had a cuff that came up to about to mid forearm, eliminating the cold gap between the mitten and coat. The mittens had a zipper with a couple inch long leather piece attached to the zipper. Made for easy un-zipping/zipping with a hand inside mitten (unzip for removing ease). Elastic around top to keep the cuff tight around forearm.

I might have some extra insulation on other parts of my body, but my fingers are skinny and seem to get cold easy. Like TJ, once cold I'm done for awhile. But now that I have a tractor with a cab, the open station tractor gets to rest a lot more during colder weather for some odd reason. 

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dad had a pair of mittens. Just could not get used to them. So far unanimous though if I want to play have to have mittens. Just know that for running chainsaw and things like that just not going to work the best. Guess staying inside is best .


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Heavy green wells lamont instead of the yellow chore gloves when it gets cold. I have one finger that got busted up once and now that is the one that gets cold fast/first. When the wife does horse chores on cold days she has two pair and a heater in the tack room she lays them on to warm and she rotates pairs.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Snow mobile gloves. Klim brand. They are wind proof, mostly water proof, warm, and most have a leather Palm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You wont believe this, but 2 winters ago I was framing a barn and it was about 10* with a stiff wind. We were setting the ridge pole up about 35' in the air and my helpers hands were freezing. I had no gloves on.

I told him, "take your gloves off". He said "no ______way", of course. By about 11 AM, he was looking at his truck and about ready to bale on me-his hands were numb. I told him, "come on, man up and try it". He took his gloves OFF and we finished the day at about 20* with wind. He was laughing in disbelief at how he could work in cold windy temps once he got used to not wearing them.

Now I would never suggest you guys up there in below 0* temps try it. You could get frostbite. But unless you have a well designed pair of cold weather gloves, you could be better off without them and being in mittens. As soon as I put gloves on, my hands get cold when its 0-40*. The gloves separate your fingers and they are surrounded by cold.

I have found I'm better off with a sweatshirt under my coat where the sleeves are kinda long and will "stretch" over my hands, kind of like socks. I can "retract" my hands up inside the sleeves for a bit, then when I need to get ahold of something, use my hands for a while.

Been doing this for 40+ years. Works great. Now of course its well known that 10* is "T shirt weather", but still pretty nippy.

When holding steel, nail gun, wrenches, etc. you gotta wear gloves. When you're in frostbite kind of cold, you need cold-specific designed gloves or mittens where you can pull the tops back and expose your fingers when doing detailed work. Probably nothing could be worse than cheap, thin leather gloves with no insulation.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I wear the Kinco lined gloves all winter. My hands stay warm all day if I'm moving around. Sitting in the cold hunting or grinding feed my hands might get a little cold till I start moving around again. When they get old and the insulation gets packed down they aren't as warm. I wore them all through this last cold snap, down to -38. That coldest morning the only time my finger tips got cold was chopping ice in a stock tank holding on to a cold ax handle.

I've tried the Kinco ski gloves which have a little more insulation and leather all the way around. They are quite stiff and I haven't got them broke in yet but I can see where they'd be warmer with the extra insulation.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody. I have a few sites saved for later research and who knows maybe try one of the mittens I found. There were some that looked more user friendly than the over sized stiff leather ones I wore in the past.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hands and feet both will get cold real fast if not moving! The key, for me, is to keep 'em moving!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Hands and feet both will get cold real fast if not moving! The key, for me, is to keep 'em moving!


I have trouble keeping my feet cool enough. I once bought a pair of insulated la crosse (800) thought I might need them hunting and sitting all day. What a mistake feet were sweating sitting there much less when walking around.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I layer my gloves much like clothing. It depends on the job and I have my pairs in pairs.

I have water resistant mittens and gloves I used ice fishing. Submerge them long enough and the will absorb water.

Most often I don't wear gloves or it would just be regular leather to break the wind. I will wear a pair of oversized Carhartt insulated leather gloves over a well fitting lighter cotton/poly blend glove. I remove the Carhartt (stuff it in my bibs to keep it warm) and still have a gloved hand for fine motor skills.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

These are what I swear by I run open cab equipment for hours at a time and these are my answer to cold hands.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Arctic armor gloves. These people make ice fishing suits as well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If your gloves are making your fingers cold, your gloves are probably too tight, reducing circulation in your fingers.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> If your gloves are making your fingers cold, your gloves are probably too tight, reducing circulation in your fingers.


Tight is not the issue. Had issues keeping hands warm as a kid. Age isn't helping now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Tight is not the issue. Had issues keeping hands warm as a kid. Age isn't helping now.


It is all about blood circulation in your extremities. I suffer with cold and hot feet(poor circulation)....according to the season. One thing that I learned was to not lace my boots up very tight as that only further restricted my circulation. Now I wear insulated muck boots in the winter when I am hunting so as not to deal with lacing. If it is colder than the boots are equipped to handle(sitting completely still when hunting) then I use a insert foot warmer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I use SSG 10 Below Waterproof Gloves. 
https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/ssg-10-below-waterproof-winter-gloves-9878


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought a new pair of Insulated Wells Lamont gloves, they have an extra layer of leather over the palm. Not only do they not insulate very well, but they also hurt the hand when I am trying grip something. I should have bought a pair that had thinsulate; my pair they replaced are still warmer even with the holes in the fingers.


----------



## GibsonMichel (Jun 11, 2021)

is it ok to use these gloves in an extremly cold weather?


----------



## bahaduran (Mar 30, 2021)

GibsonMichel said:


> is it ok to use these gloves in extremely cold weather?


depends on the brand you're talking about
I have kinko gloves and they're perfect for extremely cold weather 
Even when I went to the north pole expedition with Poseidon expeditions I was the only person on the cruise liner who had normal warm hands, the gloves are really great. I was in the comfort enjoying the beauty that surrounded me, while other tried to warm their hands) Btw if you love such tours as I do you can click here to reserve an expedition on a huge ice breaker to the north pole. It is amazing and absolutely worth it.


----------

